
The banking information of 29,000 Facebook employees was stolen - nishantvyas
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-employee-data-stolen-payroll-data-thief-car-2019-12
======
nishantvyas
Reminder that no data is safe, online or physical unless strongly guarded with
best practices (which seems to hard to be/not enforced in this case) and tools
like encryption etc.

